# Really Hot Car



## JRE313 (Jan 8, 2012)

Its a Falcon F7 

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens
Exposures=5
Location=The Gallery MGM (Detroit,Mi)
Workflow= PhotoMatix, Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Nik Color Efex Tonal Contrast and Spicify


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that real or is that animated? Way to over done.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 8, 2012)

If you close cropped the car and then selected everything else and desaturated it a bit to make the car pop out. It might be interesting effect.


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bynx said:


> If you close cropped the car and then selected everything else and desaturated it a bit to make the car pop out. It might be interesting effect.



Sorry Bynx, i dont know how to do that, i am new at this


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

WAY over processed... it looks like a bad HOT WHEELS ad....


----------



## Bynx (Jan 8, 2012)

This is what I had in mind. And I have to agree with cgipson so I toned the car down and then desaturated the background even more.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't mind the original. I see what you were going for. Wish the other car wasn't there and the background wasn't so busy!

Cool car.


----------



## Montreal (Jan 8, 2012)

The car is cool, but damn that's overdone... Tires should never look shiny purple! Keep it up though! What does the original shot look like?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not nod of the over cooked HDR's, but sometimes it can be effective.

Here I think it works. Over-the-Top Car = Dramatic Over-the-Top Processing.

I like Bynx's suggestion, but I feel his edit didn't achieve his goal. The color of the car changed too much. 
 I agree with wishing the other car wasn't there.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW little bit over cooked in my taste as well. I like bright colors but, this looks more like a cartoony picture. The Ferrari is blending in with the subject car in color and I know they have to be different colors.


----------



## ann (Jan 9, 2012)

Too busy and the car for me gets lost as my eyes are all over the place. Those spectacular highlights draw the eye which can' be helped as that is the way our brains are wired..


----------



## Compaq (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd rather see a shot of the Ferrari! 

I can't seem to decide whether I like the processing or not.

Compsitionally, it could be better. But unless you're able to buy the other car and drive it out, there isn't much you can do. Did you take shots from several angles? Those might be cleaner than this one.


----------

